# Are these 1911 magazines any good? - new ones



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm looking to buy some magazines but there so many fakes out there it ain't funny.
Magazines are not overly expensive but I have 5 1911 and would like to have 7 magazines (at least)
For each that ads up quick. So anyone know what this is?









All my pistols have this holster and magazine holder.
The holster holds two in the pouch.
The ammo pouch holds four so I need 7 magazines for each.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

GI contract, Mason Rust Co. Pittsburgh Pa.

At least the floor plate is.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> GI contract, Mason Rust Co. Pittsburgh Pa.
> 
> At least the floor plate is.


OK so this might be a good one? The guy has 3 of them at a good price


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't speak for the individual mags, 

I would need a pic of the feed lips to even speculate, plus its hard without being in hand.

Those are ball round mags only, attempt to use anything else in them they will fail to feed.

Would be, if OK for range mags or SHTF.

You would have to test them each individually to know if they are OK..

As I said before, I only use for carry Wilson Combat mags, they sport the WC feed lips right from the factory.

Forty Five years ago we were taught at the AMTU how to modify GI mags to that configuration.

Any 1911 mag is subject to things that can render them useless,

I have seen it, including interior rust that did not give a clue on the exterior.

Whatever you get that is used, pull the follower and spring, 

inspect, clean with brush, spray with WD-40, wipe out oil and check for rust or residue on the rag.

I work on these guns professionally all the time, first item to fail is the mag, generally caused by the operator.

I am not trying to plug Wilson, I just don't want to risk my life to a second grade product, Chip McCormick's 

will do as a second source.

I have a ton of USGI mags stored for SHTF, but carry the Wilson's 100% of the time.

The ones stored are soaked in oil inside and out.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

WD-40 is not a lubricant or a solvent.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I was hoping not to do this but as to show that I have an open mind I will say this. Jammer six is right on this one.. there I said it I have no bias.

You’re looking for a good lubricant? Try fluid film. Stuff works great doesn’t wear off to quick. Not much for a solvent.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> WD-40 is not a lubricant or a solvent.


Well, I don't care what you call it, I only called it by its name,

it works well for removing surface rust from a lot of mating parts, and loosening those parts up.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> Well, I don't care what you call it, I only called it by its name,
> 
> it works well for removing surface rust from a lot of mating parts, and loosening those parts up.


I can't gallons of the stuff on hand. I buy in bulk it's great. I've used it several times on the old guns to remove rust. It does do a wonderful job.

SUnlike some others I enjoy reading Jammers Point of view...

if nothing else it reminds me that I'm not the craziest son of a bitch in the world!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

maine_rm said:


> Unlike some others I enjoy reading Jammers Point of view...
> 
> if nothing else it reminds me that I'm not the craziest son of a bitch in the world!


OK, your #2.

I use WD-40 everyday that I work in the shop.

I spray it on the interior of any gun I am working on before I proceed with working on it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> WD-40 is not a lubricant or a solvent.


Really? You don't say?



> WD-40® MULTI-USE PRODUCT: THE CAN WITH THOUSANDS OF USES
> WD-40® Multi-Use Product protects metal from rust and corrosion, penetrates stuck parts, displaces moisture and *lubricates* almost anything. It even *removes grease*, grime and more from most surfaces. For powerful versatility, count on the blue and yellow WD-40® can to help you live life hands on.


https://www.wd40.com/products


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I use Chip McCormick, they last forever and they are not expensive. It is so easy to counterfeit things now-a-days, that I don't trust a lot of things. I trust Chip and I trust MecGar though.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Really? You don't say?
> 
> https://www.wd40.com/products


I know you are the grill maestro, but must you feed the trolls also?

I buy the WD by the case, the first time I used it for loosening parts was on a pair of needle nose pliers 40+ years ago.

The were left in the grass for about a year, were frozen up, sprayed the joint and started to try and move them.

They began to move and the rust started to run out, a couple more shots and they were GTG.

Used it ever since for all kinds of stuff.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Not to Jack an excellent thread about 911 bought another excellent used for WD-40 is cleaning that grill! Are use it to three times a year works great


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I know you are the grill maestro, but must you feed the trolls also?
> 
> I buy the WD by the case, the first time I used it for loosening parts was on a pair of needle nose pliers 40+ years ago.
> 
> ...


Spray it on your fishing lures to attract fish too.

I am a troll who lives under the bridge in Meatchicken. At least thats what the Yoopers call us.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In the future I have decided to buy only Wilson Combat Magazines for my 1911's.

And as far as WD-40 "not being a lubricant or a solvent", @Jammer Six should do some research on the product before he says so.

https://www.wd40.com/cool-stuff/myths-legends-fun-facts

Advise to the youngsters; 2 Must Haves In Life; Duct Tape and WD-40...If something moves and you don't want it to, use Duct Tape. If something doesn't move and you want it to, use WD-40.

Thanks for playing!:vs_clap:

Slippy:vs_smirk:


----------

